
Go2 and complex numbers removal - mikolaj1024
https://github.com/golang/go/issues/19921
======
kristianp
The issue was opened 11 Apr 2017, and closed today.

~~~
mikolaj1024
Right, closed just few hours after being published here. Good decision.

